# Job Opportunites/Vaccancies



## byki (Dec 12, 2014)

good day people,
i was wondering how to apply for a good job in the middle east (but not limited to the middle east). i have about 4yrs experience working with shell petroleum Development company in Nigeria as community project supervisor/coodinator and i have been thinking of exploring new opportunities in the middle east. but don't know a company with good salary structure. can someone with a good heart give me suggestion which will be very much appreciated.


----------

